# Cameras again ?



## Hagar (Aug 4, 2006)

Gday all, I dont really know where to post this but I hit shops today and finally bought myself a camera .I have been watching prices for a while and ended up paying $420 for an Olympus waterproof at the Good Guys I was pretty happy with that I have seen them as high as $599.Now I just have to practice and learn how to use it.....the boss says NO to using it in the shower,one can only try. Cheers Gary


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2006)

What a Steal,

Great Price and great Camera.

Well Done

Cheers


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Excellent buy Gary, what model is it? 
Can't wait to see some pics from it. (preferably not in the shower :shock: )


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Hagar said:


> .the boss says NO to using it in the shower,one can only try. Cheers Gary


Gary I must say I'm not to fussed about anything you could photograph in the shower mate :roll: :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Garry , that is a great buy, look forward to some great piccies, aahhhhmmmm, i am a little more enlightened than the other guys, if you happen to be married to elle mcpherson, one or two shots wouldnt hurt :shock: :shock: :wink: :wink:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Can those cameras take pics that cut through steam?


----------



## Hagar (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey YakAtak, the camera model is U725sw,it has zoom and is waterproof to 5m etc.Bazzoo you are the only one who picked up on piccies of the Missus,as if Dodge I would post pictures of myself ,geez I dont know you th at well!.Troppo the steam thing could be a problem , maybe cold water?Elle ? I wish !


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

troppo said:


> Can those cameras take pics that cut through steam?


Steam from the shower or from Hagar breathing heavy?

Nice camera too.


----------

